# Nach wechsel auf xorg, leidiges Schriftenproblem

## Atahualpa

Hallo, nach dem wechsel von XFree auf Xorg, musste ich sofort feststellen, dass die Schriftart sehr sehr schlecht aussieht. Habe Xfree darauf hin wieder gemerged, jedoch blieb diese unschöne Schriftendarstellung, so dass ich wieder xorg gemerged habe. Auf forums.gentoo.org gibt es zu dem Thema auch ne, Menge, und habe wirklich jeden Thread durch, und alles Versucht, was bei anderen geholfen hat, jedoch immer ohne erfolg, weshalb ich schon am Verzweifeln bin :/ Falls jemand noch ne Idee hat, wie ich das hinbekomme, dass die Schrift wieder schön ist, wäre ich zu Dank verbunden. Angehängt ist die Xorg version, Screenshot und XF68config, /etc/fonts/local.conf sowie die xorg.log 

```
 x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 6.7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 6.7.0-r1
```

http://executer.ex.ohost.de/2und1.png

http://paste.phpfi.com/30246

http://paste.phpfi.com/30247

http://paste.phpfi.com/30248Last edited by Atahualpa on Fri Oct 08, 2004 4:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Xk2c

Hallo Atahualpa  :Wink: 

mach mal aus:

```
#    Load        "freetype"
```

das hier:

```
Load        "freetype"
```

ansonsten kann ich dir nur diese beiden Links wirklich ans Herz legen.

[Mini-HOWTO] X.org & font

und 

ein Tip von  rblock

----------

## Atahualpa

schon mal vielen dank, freetype hatte ich schon drin, die Tuts kenne ich auch schon, werde einfach nochmal alles neu mergen, also danke trotztdem

habe jetzt nochmal strikt das tut befolgt, vorher hatte ich jeweils nur teile, die ich nicht aus dem tut hatte, angepasst, aber nun keine besserung, im Gegenteil, jetzt ist es noch schlimmer mit den Schriften,....hmm..solangsam fange ich an zu resignieren :/

----------

## Xk2c

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> schon mal vielen dank, freetype hatte ich schon drin, die Tuts kenne ich auch schon, werde einfach nochmal alles neu mergen, also danke trotztdem
> 
> 

 

stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst.

Du hast mich ganz schön reingelegt. 

Es zweimal reinzuschreiben.   :Wink: 

dann hab ich noch einen Tip.

Leg mal unter /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/

links für die Verzeichnisse nach /usr/share/fonts/ an.

Also damit und den Inhalten aus den beiden Links, gibts bei mir nix mehr zu meckern, was Schriften angeht.

viel Erfolg

----------

## GentooXindi

Hallo,

nachdem ich gestern auch von xfree auf xorg umgestiegen bin, hatte ich danach auch manchmal etwas kantige und nicht schöne gerenderte Schriften.

Es lag irgendwie daran, dass meine Microsoft Fonts, die ich hauptsächlich benutze, durch die Deinstallation weg waren. Ich brauchte einfach nur noch mal die Microsoft Fonts emergen, in XF86Config in der Files Section     

```
FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts
```

und in /etc/fonts/local.conf 

```
<dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts</dir>
```

eintragen. 

Vielleicht hast du genau das gleiche Problem.

----------

## Atahualpa

 *GentooXindi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich gestern auch von xfree auf xorg umgestiegen bin, hatte ich danach auch manchmal etwas kantige und nicht schöne gerenderte Schriften.
> 
> Es lag irgendwie daran, dass meine Microsoft Fonts, die ich hauptsächlich benutze, durch die Deinstallation weg waren. .

 

Also ich habe vorallem Probleme mit diesen Luxi Schriftarten wie Luxi Sans und Luxi Mono oder wie die alle heissen. Sind das etwa die Microsoft Fonts?

Wenn ja, werden diese Corefonts genannt?

vielen dank für deine Hilfe!

btw. habe gerade nochmals die URLS zu den Configs aktualisiert

----------

## Xk2c

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> Also ich habe vorallem Probleme mit diesen Luxi Schriftarten wie Luxi Sans und Luxi Mono oder wie die alle heissen.

 

geh mal in /usr/share/fonts/TTF/ und lösch da alles was irgendiwe nach Luxi anhört (lu-igrendwas).

Die Schriftarten sind parallel auch als Type1 vorhanden.

Du verlierst also nix (kannst ja trotzdem vorher kurz sicher).

danach noch:

```
fc-cache -fv
```

dann sollte das schon viel besser sein.

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann sollte das schon viel besser sein.

 

```
root@tux TTF # fc-cache -fv

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 18 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/local": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/encodings": caching, 0 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/large": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/util": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/misc": caching, 55 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Type1": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/CID": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/TTF": caching, 22 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ukr": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/freefont": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/terminus": caching, 18 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera": caching, 10 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/unifont": caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/local/share/fonts": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/root/.fonts": skipping, no such directory

fc-cache: "/usr/kde/3.2/share/fonts": caching, 3 fonts, 1 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/kde/3.2/share/fonts/override": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/": caching, 30 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/": caching, 18 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/": caching, 2 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/": caching, 29 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/": caching, 78 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/local/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/misc/": caching, 55 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/CID/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/": caching, 10 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/util/": caching, 0 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/sharefont/": skipping, no such directory

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/lfp-fix/": skipping, no such directory

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/": caching, 22 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/": caching, 398 fonts, 0 dirs

fc-cache: succeeded

root@tux TTF # 

```

so, habe das nun gemacht wie beschrieben, jedoch alles beim alten.

langsam finde ich es nicht mehr schön  :Sad: 

----------

## Xk2c

 :Shocked: 

Ich setzte mal vorraus du hast den Xserver und die Anwendungen neu gestartet.

Dann bin ich jetzt am Ende meiner Weisheit.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Xk2c wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich setzte mal vorraus du hast den Xserver und die Anwendungen neu gestartet.
> 
> Dann bin ich jetzt am Ende meiner Weisheit.   

 

schade, trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfsbereitschaft

----------

## Anarcho

die Luxi-Files musst du im ordner ttf-bitstream-vera löschen.

Ich habe die besten ergebnisse wenn ich sowohl den Ordner TTF als auch ttf-bitstream-vera komplett lösche (unter /usr/share/fonts/)

Sonst sind bei mir noch einige Internetseiten verhundst (wie etwa heise.de)

Edit: Mach aber vorher nen Backup

----------

## Atahualpa

habe deinen Vorschlag mal versucht, aber leider ebenso wieder negativ

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Sonst sind bei mir noch einige Internetseiten verhundst (wie etwa heise.de)
> 
> 

 

das ist bei mir ganz genauso, auch ohne richtige Luxi Schriftarten, schon mal vielen dank

btw. nach wie vor bekomme ich in der xorg log folgendes:

```
Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/local/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts, removing from list!

```

das wird wohl mit meinem Problem zusammenhängen?

ich glaube solangsam die einzige möglichkeit die für mich noch besteht ist formatieren? aber habe irgendwie auch kein Bock 3 Tage Gentoo neu zu installieren, dazu habe ich einfach keine Zeit  :Sad: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Atahualpa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich glaube solangsam die einzige möglichkeit die für mich noch besteht ist formatieren? aber habe irgendwie auch kein Bock 3 Tage Gentoo neu zu installieren, dazu habe ich einfach keine Zeit 

 

Nein, nein, nein.

Geduld.Geduld. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ich bin nach dem Umstieg auch nicht zufrieden und es kommen auch solche Sachen wie mozilla-firefox-1.0_pre dazwischen, die man einfach abreiten muß. Schreibe einen vernünftigen Bug-Report und warte mal ab. Zwischendurch mal auch im en-Forum herumstöbern, dadurch läßt sich Mozilla auch wieder ansehnlicher gestalten. Auch gibt es im de-Forum genügend Beiträge, die lesenswert und z.T. nachahmenswert sind. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei W$.

Manche Probs lösen sich mit der Zeit von selbst. Portage, Ebuilds und das Forum sind besser als der Stress im Kopf zum "plattmachen".  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

>  Zwischendurch mal auch im en-Forum herumstöbern, dadurch läßt sich Mozilla auch wieder ansehnlicher gestalten. Auch gibt es im de-Forum genügend Beiträge, die lesenswert und z.T. nachahmenswert sind. Wir sind hier doch nicht bei W$.
> 
> 

 

Um Mozilla geht es ja gar nicht, das habe ich überhaupt nicht installiert, das Problem ist in KDE mit den Schriften.

----------

## Carlo

Welche ttmkfdir version ist installiert, gab's beim emergen von xorg-x11 entsprechende Fehlerausgaben?

----------

## Kuhrscher

Klappt das vielleicht so wie hier beschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216965&highlight=luxi+sans

----------

## Hessebrecht

Ich hatte beim Umstieg von XFree auf X.Org wahrscheinlich das selbe Problem - dem Screenshot nach zu urteilen; Luxi als Problemschrift

Hatte auch versucht, durch Löschen der Luxi-TT-Schriften die Sache zu bereinigen - hat auch gewirkt, soweit ich mich recht erinnere.

Bin dann aber doch einen anderen Weg gegangen  :Wink: 

Nach meinem Halbwissen nach, verletzt Freetype ein Patent, falls es bei den TrueType-Schriften den Bytecode-Interpreter nutzt würde. Der entsprechende Code wird daher standardmäßig deaktiviert.

naja ich habe erstmal folgendes befolgt:

(nach Bytecode und Freetype suchen)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200932&highlight=bytecode+freetype

Naja kurzgesagt: Vll ist "Bytecode-Interpreter" in Sachen Freetype das gesuchte Stichwort  :Wink: 

Eventuell musst du noch Hinting u./o. Antialiasing in deiner ~/.fonts.config anpassen ... KA

Vll hilft http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts weiter

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Welche ttmkfdir version ist installiert, gab's beim emergen von xorg-x11 entsprechende Fehlerausgaben?

 

an fehler kann ich mich nicht erinnern, nur die an hinweise auf Schriftpfade etc die ich ändern sollte, kann ich mich erinnern.

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Kuhrscher wrote:*   

> Klappt das vielleicht so wie hier beschrieben:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216965&highlight=luxi+sans

 

kannte ich auch schon, hatte auch wenig geholfen, trotztdem vielen dank

----------

## Frank-Schmitt

 *Quote:*   

> Hallo, nach dem wechsel von XFree auf Xorg, musste ich sofort feststellen...

 

Ja... Absolut nervig so was. Ich bin nach einer Woche wieder auf xfree zurück gewechelt. Ist zwar keine Lösung aber schön zu wissen das es nicht nur mir so erging   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Atahualpa

 *Frank-Schmitt wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hallo, nach dem wechsel von XFree auf Xorg, musste ich sofort feststellen... 
> 
> Ja... Absolut nervig so was. 

 

jop, ist wirklich ernüchternt sowas unter linux:/

----------

